# Anxious to see what they produce



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

We have Ringneck Doves. The female is white and the male is tangerine white. Can anyone tell me what color their babies will be?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The male is tangerine pearled. 

Is that hen white or albino, her eye looks like it might be red. 

Before you bring any babies into the world, make sure you have room/time for a second cage of birds. When the babies grow up, the parents will kick them out of their nesting grounds (--the cage). 

According to this link: http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm
you should get all tangerine (carrying white) males, and all pink females. (pink is like a weird off white. if you want to see pictures, look in my album at Baby. It's like they've got this warm color over their shoulders. once they feather out, you can see their little pure white neckring amongst the pink feathers.)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

This is Baby, my pink ringneck dove hen. Sorry, the lighting doesn't show her color fantastically:










Her parents are the orange pearled hen and the blond (recessive white) cock in my signature.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Libis said:


> According to this link: http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm
> you should get all tangerine (carrying white) males, and all pink females.


I don't see the sexlink here !?
If the male were white then the above would fit.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Henk69 said:


> I don't see the sexlink here !?
> If the male were white then the above would fit.


I dunno, maybe I've got it backwards. I'm just going by the table at the international dove society.

*edit: yeah, I looked at the table backwards. For some reason, they don't have male tangerine pearled x white female listed.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Libis said:


> The male is tangerine pearled.
> 
> Is that hen white or albino, her eye looks like it might be red.
> 
> ...


Her eyes do look red in the picture but they are black with an orangish circle around the black. I looked at the pictures on the website that your refered me to regarding the table, and had a hard time distingushing between a tangerine pearled and a tangerine white back; the pictures look so simular~I spend a half an hour the other day with the two pictures from that website and a picture of Heaven side by side on my screen and concluded that he is a tangerine white back. That being said, I am new to all of this so if your opinion is that he is tangerine pearled, I trust yours over mine

We have a second cage in case they don't get along. We also already have a great home for one of the babies~my sister in law is anxiously waiting for her new pet. I understand that we can't allow them to just continue to reproduce as it's not good for Angel and we can't have a hundred birds. I looked for wooden eggs and can't seem to find them. I read on here last night that someone purchased them from ebay so I will be looking there today. Taking the nesting box out won't work because she laid her first clutch on the floor; it was only after that happened that we gave them a nesting box.

Since you noticed that you was looking at the chart backwards, do you still think that the male offspring will be tangerine and the female offspring will be pink? Your little pink female is adorable! I tried to look at your photo album to see more pictures of your birds, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Her eyes do look red in the picture but they are black with an orangish circle around the black. I looked at the pictures on the website that your refered me to regarding the table, and had a hard time distingushing between a tangerine pearled and a tangerine white back; the pictures look so simular~I spend a half an hour the other day with the two pictures from that website and a picture of Heaven side by side on my screen and concluded that he is a tangerine white back. That being said, I am new to all of this so if your opinion is that he is tangerine pearled, I trust yours over mine
> 
> We have a second cage in case they don't get along. We also already have a great home for one of the babies~my sister in law is anxiously waiting for her new pet. I understand that we can't allow them to just continue to reproduce as it's not good for Angel and we can't have a hundred birds. I looked for wooden eggs and can't seem to find them. I read on here last night that someone purchased them from ebay so I will be looking there today. Taking the nesting box out won't work because she laid her first clutch on the floor; it was only after that happened that we gave them a nesting box.
> 
> Since you noticed that you was looking at the chart backwards, do you still think that the male offspring will be tangerine and the female offspring will be pink? Your little pink female is adorable! I tried to look at your photo album to see more pictures of your birds, but I couldn't find it.











Ok, if you look down your bird's back, there are little bits of color on the feathers toward the base of the tail. Since he has pearling on his back, he is a pearled and not a whiteback. My orange pearled hen is similar to your pearled in that her white coloring extends very far up the back. But, she also has some minimal pearling down the back. 

I don't think that the colors will be sex-linked in the same way, since I got the parentage backwards. I can't remember how it would go going the opposite way since I haven't researched the genetics much since last summer (too much college studying to be able to study what I want.) Maybe Doves1111 will know.

Sometimes you can find fake eggs at places like Hobby Lobby, but your best bet is online.
http://www.dovepage.com/supplies/index.html


Thanks, Baby is one of my favorites!
more of my doves:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39879164.46051.100000964494245&type=3&theater


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Your doves probably have a hidden recessive gene or possibly a few...but I will try to figure out the results of the offspring.

If there are no hidden recessive genes...breeding a Tangerine Pearled male to a White female...all the offspring will be Tangerine...the males will carry White.

If the Tangerine Pearled male carries Blond hidden...the offspring will be Tangerine and Orange in both males and females. The Tangerine males can carry either Blond or White...the Orange males will carry White.

If the Tangerine Pearled male carries White hidden...then the offspring will be Tangerine and Pink in both males and females. The Tangerine males will carry White. 

If both parents carry any of the same recessive genes of ...Rosy, Pied, Ivory, Albino, or Crested...then you can get these mutations showing up too...and more colors! 

I think that's right...
Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry that it took so long to reply.

I looked at your facebook pictures Liz, your birds are beautiful!

Thank you Dove1111, that is very interesting! Now Im really excited Both of the parents of my male, the tangerine pearled, are white. If I'm thinking correct, that means that he carries that ressissive gene. But I don't know anything about my females parents. So I guess we'll have to wait and see. I really don't think that these eggs are fertile though; They laid them 12 days ago and we can see through them I looked at a website that shows pictures of what a fertilized egg looks like and mine do not match the pictures.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Whatever they produce I'm sure they'll be beautiful.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Sorry that it took so long to reply.
> 
> I looked at your facebook pictures Liz, your birds are beautiful!
> 
> Thank you Dove1111, that is very interesting! Now Im really excited Both of the parents of my male, the tangerine pearled, are white. If I'm thinking correct, that means that he carries that ressissive gene. But I don't know anything about my females parents. So I guess we'll have to wait and see. I really don't think that these eggs are fertile though; They laid them 12 days ago and we can see through them I looked at a website that shows pictures of what a fertilized egg looks like and mine do not match the pictures.


Are you sure both parents of the Tangerine Pearled are White?  You cannot get a Tangerine Pearled from breeding 2 Whites together. White to White...you get White. Even Pink to Pink you wouldn't get a Tangerine Pearled...you would get Pink Pearled. A Tangerine Pearled bred to a Pink...then you may get some more Tangerine Pearled. The only other way would be possibly a Mimic Snow White to a Mimic Snow White..but that would be rare...not impossible...but rare. Who told you the parents of the Tangerine Pearled were both White...where did these doves come from?

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> Are you sure both parents of the Tangerine Pearled are White?  You cannot get a Tangerine Pearled from breeding 2 Whites together. White to White...you get White. Even Pink to Pink you wouldn't get a Tangerine Pearled...you would get Pink Pearled. A Tangerine Pearled bred to a Pink...then you may get some more Tangerine Pearled. The only other way would be possibly a Mimic Snow White to a Mimic Snow White..but that would be rare...not impossible...but rare. Who told you the parents of the Tangerine Pearled were both White...where did these doves come from?
> 
> Dawn


The white female was given to my daughter by our aunt~we have not seen her parents. My daughter found the tangerine pearled on craigslist. The add stated that they had 2 white ringneck doves for sale and showed pictures of the parents, both were white. When we went to get him, I did notice that one of the parents has a light brown patch on the chest but other then that, they were indeed white. Both of the offspring, looked the same in coloring. There was not any other birds in the house. The man selling the birds was not very noligable when it comes to birds. I'll look at pictures of a mimic snow white; maybe thats what the parents are and he is calling them white


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> The white female was given to my daughter by our aunt~we have not seen her parents. My daughter found the tangerine pearled on craigslist. The add stated that they had 2 white ringneck doves for sale and showed pictures of the parents, both were white. When we went to get him, I did notice that one of the parents has a light brown patch on the chest but other then that, they were indeed white. Both of the offspring, looked the same in coloring. There was not any other birds in the house. The man selling the birds was not very noligable when it comes to birds. I'll look at pictures of a mimic snow white; maybe thats what the parents are and he is calling them white


If there were patches of any color on the birds at all, they were not white. A truly white dove is as white as a sheet of paper. These could have been pied or almost anything, it's hard to tell from just the description. Did the light brown extend around the neck, or was it like a dalmatian spot, or what? Like was it a solid patch of color, or more a wash of color around the neck/shoulders?

Here's a visual chart of ringneck dove colors:

http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Libis said:


> If there were patches of any color on the birds at all, they were not white. A truly white dove is as white as a sheet of paper. These could have been pied or almost anything, it's hard to tell from just the description. Did the light brown extend around the neck, or was it like a dalmatian spot, or what? Like was it a solid patch of color, or more a wash of color around the neck/shoulders?
> 
> Here's a visual chart of ringneck dove colors:
> 
> http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html


Thank you for the link~I looked at the pictures and I didn't see one that resembled the parents of our male. They looked white with the exception of one of them having a small patch of light brown/tan on the chest. It did not extend around the neck, wings, or underside of the bird. Although it was very light in color, it was not washed out with white mixed in with the tan. It was solid in color. The patch was almost the size of a quarter. 

Both of the parents are banded and they offered us the paperwork (at no extra charge) so that we could get ours banded but my daughter declined. He said that the band just proves that they are true ringneck doves. I don't know if this info is relevant, but thought I would add it just in case.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Thank you for the link~I looked at the pictures and I didn't see one that resembled the parents of our male. They looked white with the exception of one of them having a small patch of light brown/tan on the chest. It did not extend around the neck, wings, or underside of the bird. The patch was almost the size of a quarter.
> 
> Both of the parents are banded and they offered us the paperwork (at no extra charge) so that we could get ours banded but my daughter declined. He said that the band just proves that they are true ringneck doves. I don't know if this info is relevant, but thought I would add it just in case.


Sounds like a pied bird. (Pied varies just like it does in horses, dogs, etc.)

Is there a color of brown on that chart that matches the color of the patch? (look at the birds with solid color.)

All this stuff about banding sounds kind of weird. Maybe it's just different from how the ADA does it?

You only need to join a club to band your baby birds (solid bands have to be put on while they are still very small.) The NPA should have ringneck dove sizes. The APA primarily has ringneck dove sizes--but if you join them order early. Last year their shipping took a while. 

If you want to band your adults, you'll have to get snap bands--which come off after a while and I don't find them all that useful if you only have a few birds. (these usually just have a color and maybe a number like 32 or whatever. Nothing that would identify a lost bird--just something to help identify pairs within your own flock.)

You can also get split bands like they tag wildlife with, but there is debate over the safety of them and they are a bit tricky to put on and you have to purchase the tool to apply them.

Snap bands and split bands usually don't even require papers or club membership or anything to get.

Do not use coil bands. (I can't remember if that's the exact term.)


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Libis said:


> Sounds like a pied bird. (Pied varies just like it does in horses, dogs, etc.)
> 
> Is there a color of brown on that chart that matches the color of the patch? (look at the birds with solid color.)
> 
> ...


We've had him for over 5 months now and the spot was so small and light that I almost missed it so my memory could be wrong but the apricot looks like the best match.

We are not going to band them; I'm sorry, I should have said that in my last post. I just wasn't sure if knowing that the parents are banded would help with our mystery. The man that we got him from said that his daughter is a member of the ADA and that she enjoys getting the magazines in the mail and reading about the doves. He purchased his doves as a pair and they were already banded when he got them.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> We've had him for over 5 months now and the spot was so small and light that I almost missed it so my memory could be wrong but the apricot looks like the best match.
> 
> We are not going to band them; I'm sorry, I should have said that in my last post. I just wasn't sure if knowing that the parents are banded would help with our mystery. The man that we got him from said that his daughter is a member of the ADA and that she enjoys getting the magazines in the mail and reading about the doves. He purchased his doves as a pair and they were already banded when he got them.


I don't know much about the color apricot and its genetics. Looking at breeding combinations hasn't helped either. http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm It's weird to get a pearled from a pied unless both parents were of the same color. It's also weird to get a tangerine from this coupling. Any insight Doves1111?

Yeah, the idea behind banding--to me--is most practical if a bird ever gets lost. It's also used by people who show/compete and/or have a lot of birds to keep records etc. 

If a bird gets lost and you're lucky, someone looks up the band number and contacts the club and they get ahold of the person who bought the bands. This is why I wanted my baby doves banded, but unfortunately the bands arrived a week or so too late and they had grown up too much to put on the bands.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> The white female was given to my daughter by our aunt~we have not seen her parents. My daughter found the tangerine pearled on craigslist. The add stated that they had 2 white ringneck doves for sale and showed pictures of the parents, both were white. When we went to get him, I did notice that one of the parents has a light brown patch on the chest but other then that, they were indeed white. Both of the offspring, looked the same in coloring. There was not any other birds in the house. The man selling the birds was not very noligable when it comes to birds. I'll look at pictures of a mimic snow white; maybe thats what the parents are and he is calling them white


He is not White...so why did the ad state they had 2 White for sale? Maybe he had more doves before and these were the only ones left? And he lied and said they came out of the Whites. Or had them all in a colony breeding cage and had no clue who the real parent were. I bet there is more to this than what he told you. There is no way the Tangerine Pearled came out of 2 Whites. Mimic Snow Whites...I totally doubt he had these. You cannot ID a Mimic Snow White by just looking at it. Keeping breeding records and testing the breeding results is the only way to tell for sure. They look like a Snow White. Was the Tangerine Pearled a baby or an adult when you got him? 

Dawn


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Libis said:


> I don't know much about the color apricot and its genetics. Looking at breeding combinations hasn't helped either. http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm It's weird to get a pearled from a pied unless both parents were of the same color. It's also weird to get a tangerine from this coupling. Any insight Doves1111?
> 
> Yeah, the idea behind banding--to me--is most practical if a bird ever gets lost. It's also used by people who show/compete and/or have a lot of birds to keep records etc.
> 
> If a bird gets lost and you're lucky, someone looks up the band number and contacts the club and they get ahold of the person who bought the bands. This is why I wanted my baby doves banded, but unfortunately the bands arrived a week or so too late and they had grown up too much to put on the bands.


If the parents are an "Apricot Pied" and a "Pink"...which looks like White...then it would be possible to get Tangerine Pearled offspring. But this is still a guessing game...

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> He is not White...so why did the ad state they had 2 White for sale? Maybe he had more doves before and these were the only ones left? And he lied and said they came out of the Whites. Or had them all in a colony breeding cage and had no clue who the real parent were. I bet there is more to this than what he told you. There is no way the Tangerine Pearled came out of 2 Whites. Mimic Snow Whites...I totally doubt he had these. You cannot ID a Mimic Snow White by just looking at it. Keeping breeding records and testing the breeding results is the only way to tell for sure. They look like a Snow White. Was the Tangerine Pearled a baby or an adult when you got him?
> 
> Dawn


He was just a day or 2 over 4 weeks old when we got him and the man said that these were the first babies that the parents had. Unless he was hiding them, the parents are the only birds he has. I thought it was odd that the add stated white baby ringneck doves for sale since they were not white but my daughter had been looking for over 2 months for one and the closest one that she found before seeing the add on craigslist about this one was in Detroit, and there was no way that I could drive to Detroit. This one was only 10 minutes away from us so I decided not to question it because I just felt so happy that we found one so close. In hindsight, I wish I had taken pictures of the parents. I still don't know very much about ringneck doves, and certainly when we got him, I didn't know anything (regarding coloring) Maybe one was pink and to my (and man selling the birds) uneducated eye, it looked white?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

It could have very well been a Pink...they do look white in color. We are still guessing what color the parents were...but that would work if one was an Apricot Pied (iv//iv pi//pi Ta//) and the other one was a Pink (dw Ta//). I have a Champagne Pied (dB// iv//iv pi//pi Ta//...dilute of the Apricot Pied) which looks almost totally white...but if you look close you can see a few spots of color.

Your Tangerine Pearled has a lot of pearling or white feathers...so there must have been a modifier (M//) gene involved in either the Apricot Pied or the Pink...or in both of them. The modifier gene determines the extent of the pearling affect. You can only get a pearled bird when both parents have the tangerine gene (Ta//)...that is why I said it is impossible to get a Tangerine Pearled from 2 Whites (dw//)...you see...no Tangerine gene. 

Dawn


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

That's not the reason. White can hide the tangerine. But 2 white parents will always get white offspring, always suppressing the tangerine (and the pearled).
Tangerine is (incomplete) dominant but hypostatic to white.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

What do you mean that's not the reason...reason for what? White* cannot *carry the Tangerine gene hidden...nor can it carry the Wild Type or Blond gene hidden. The genotype dw Ta// is Pink...which is the combination of White and Tangerine...the Tangerine gene is not hidden. 

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> It could have very well been a Pink...they do look white in color. We are still guessing what color the parents were...but that would work if one was an Apricot Pied (iv//iv pi//pi Ta//) and the other one was a Pink (dw Ta//). I have a Champagne Pied (dB// iv//iv pi//pi Ta//...dilute of the Apricot Pied) which looks almost totally white...but if you look close you can see a few spots of color.
> 
> Your Tangerine Pearled has a lot of pearling or white feathers...so there must have been a modifier (M//) gene involved in either the Apricot Pied or the Pink...or in both of them. The modifier gene determines the extent of the pearling affect. You can only get a pearled bird when both parents have the tangerine gene (Ta//)...that is why I said it is impossible to get a Tangerine Pearled from 2 Whites (dw//)...you see...no Tangerine gene.
> 
> Dawn


That makes sense Most likely, the man that sold our tangerine pearled to us, either didn't know or thought it was easier, to just say that his parents are white, since they look white. Regardless of our pair produces, we will be very happy to watch them grow into beautiful doves I am curious though, because I thought that you couldn't tell the sex unless you had a DNA performed. Now that I know that you can tell the sex based on the coloring, I'm more excited that I could know if if our babies are boys or girls


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would of called them white too...lol.. because I would not know any better.. some of these light colors on these doves look allot alike to me.. but I guess if one shows these birds you need to know your stuff.. I don't...lol.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> That makes sense Most likely, the man that sold our tangerine pearled to us, either didn't know or thought it was easier, to just say that his parents are white, since they look white. Regardless of our pair produces, we will be very happy to watch them grow into beautiful doves I am curious though, because I thought that you couldn't tell the sex unless you had a DNA performed. Now that I know that you can tell the sex based on the coloring, I'm more excited that I could know if if our babies are boys or girls


It depends. If it's something the father carries recessive, as far as I understand this trait will only show up in female offspring. For instance my blond cock carries white, so the baby between him and my orange pearled who turned out pink is female (she got that recessive white from dad.) 

I assume this means the recessive white hangs out on the dad's X chromosome then.

You can also tell sex just by waiting and watching. Behavior can tell most of it within probably 70% accuracy and it's not long before somebody'll lay eggs. If I remember right you've already had that happen. So now, the male will sit on the eggs during the day and the female will sit from about 5p-8 or 9a sometimes slightly varying by the pair and by the season. You can also just watch to see who mounts who if that doesn't bother you.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Libis said:


> It depends. If it's something the father carries recessive, as far as I understand this trait will only show up in female offspring. For instance my blond cock carries white, so the baby between him and my orange pearled who turned out pink is female (she got that recessive white from dad.)
> 
> I assume this means the recessive white hangs out on the dad's X chromosome then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Libis said:
> 
> 
> > It depends. If it's something the father carries recessive, as far as I understand this trait will only show up in female offspring. For instance my blond cock carries white, so the baby between him and my orange pearled who turned out pink is female (she got that recessive white from dad.)
> ...


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Libis said:


> Just Divine Yorkies said:
> 
> 
> > See, that's the trick of it. Unless we can find a trait that will only be inherited as sex-linked (which won't be consistant b/c it'll depend which parent they get it from) then you have to just wait and see.
> ...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Libis said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now it makes sense. Because I don't know if it was a male or a female that had the spot on his/her chest so we don't know if's his mom or dad that carries the gene. That's a bummer=( I wish I still had his number~I wonder if he would think I'm a weirdo if I knocked on his door and asked about his birds LOL!
> ...


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> Now that I know that you can tell the sex based on the coloring, I'm more excited that I could know if if our babies are boys or girls


Not in your pairing. You will get both males and females in the same colors. If it was reversed and your male was a White and your female was the Tangerine Pearled...then you would get Tangerine offspring in both males and females...and Orange females.

Liz's Blond male carries White. He is paired up with an Orange Pearled hen. The results from this pairing is Orange in both male and females...and Pink females.

Dawn


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> What do you mean that's not the reason...reason for what? White* cannot *carry the Tangerine gene hidden...nor can it carry the Wild Type or Blond gene hidden. The genotype dw Ta// is Pink...which is the combination of White and Tangerine...the Tangerine gene is not hidden.
> 
> Dawn


Indeed 
Apologies. Does it always show, I mean the pink?
But still, not both parents need to have the Tangerine factor.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Henk69 said:


> Indeed
> Apologies. Does it always show, I mean the pink?
> But still, not both parents need to have the Tangerine factor.


Pink is had to ID. If you don't know it's a Pink for sure...you can easily mistaken it for a White.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/pink.htm

To get a Tangerine...only one parent needs the Tangerine gene Ta//.

But...to get a Tangerine Pearled or any other color pearled dove...both parents need to have the Tangerine gene Ta//.
http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> Pink is had to ID. If you don't know it's a Pink for sure...you can easily mistaken it for a White.
> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/pink.htm
> 
> To get a Tangerine...only one parent needs the Tangerine gene Ta//.
> ...


Unless I'm wrong (and I wouldn't be surprised if I am~LOL) then there is no way to tell if the offspring of my pair are female or male based on what color they are. 

Furthermore, my babies can be white, pink, or tangerine pearled? I'm sorry if I am frustrating~I'm in over my head here, it is confusing I do appreciate everyones help; I am very interested in learning, so I thank you all


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

I just read your reply again Dawn, and realized you said that both parents have to carry the tangerine pearled gene in order to have a tangerine pearled offspring. I think I read earlier that a white dove cannot carry the tangerine pearled gene. So that means that my female doesn't carry it so my pair cannot produce pearled. Oh boy, so much to remember! And I'm probably still wrong! LOL!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Henk69 said:


> Indeed
> Apologies. Does it always show, I mean the pink?
> But still, not both parents need to have the Tangerine factor.


My favorite of my birds is pink, and you can see it in good light. She has pure white wingtips and tail feathers and ring, and then it's like she's creamy pinkish off-white. Especially around her neck and shoulders you can see it  

It also helps to take a pure white feather from a pearled or pied bird to compare when looking at a pink bird.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> Pink is had to ID. If you don't know it's a Pink for sure...you can easily mistaken it for a White.
> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/pink.htm
> 
> To get a Tangerine...only one parent needs the Tangerine gene Ta//.
> ...


Tangerine is dominant? Where does it say that pearled needs to be Ta//Ta?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> I just read your reply again Dawn, and realized you said that both parents have to carry the tangerine pearled gene in order to have a tangerine pearled offspring.


No...both parent do not have to be Pearled to get a Tangerine Pearled. But...both parents have to have the Tangerine gene (Ta//) to get a Tangerine Pearled. A Tangerine Pearled (Ta//Ta) has to get a double dose of the Tangerine gene. When you breed 2 Tangerine together...the results will be 25% Tangerine Pearled...50% Tangerine...and 25% Wild Type.

http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm
*A codominant gene shows its effect when heterozygous and a different effect when homozygous. Tangerine when present in one dose (heterozygous) produces the color tangerine. When present in two doses (homozygous) the color produced is tangerine pearled.
*



> I think I read earlier that a white dove cannot carry the tangerine pearled gene. So that means that my female doesn't carry it so my pair cannot produce pearled. Oh boy, so much to remember! And I'm probably still wrong! LOL!


This is correct...you *cannot* get another pearled dove out of this pairing and you* cannot *tell the sex of the offspring in this pairing.




> Furthermore, my babies can be white, pink, or tangerine pearled? I'm sorry if I am frustrating~I'm in over my head here, it is confusing I do appreciate everyones help; I am very interested in learning, so I thank you all


I covered the possible colors in an earlier post. It all depends on what hidden genes they carry...

If there are no hidden recessive genes...breeding a Tangerine Pearled male to a White female...all the offspring will be Tangerine.

If the Tangerine Pearled male carries Blond hidden...the offspring will be Tangerine and Orange.

If the Tangerine Pearled male carries White hidden...then the offspring will be Tangerine and Pink. 

If both parents carry any of the same recessive genes of ...Rosy, Pied, Ivory, Albino, or Crested...then you can get these mutations showing up too...and more colors!

You are starting to get me confused...LOL!!! 

Dawn


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Wait, Tangerine Pearled does not need the modifier then?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Henk69 said:


> Wait, Tangerine Pearled does not need the modifier then?


I don't know that much about the modifier gene...but as far as I know it does. The Tangerine Modifier gene is what causes the pearling. I do know it is in all the colors of Ringneck Doves but only causes pearling, white neck rings and flight feathers in the Tangerine and Tangerine combinations.

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> No...both parent do not have to be Pearled to get a Tangerine Pearled. But...both parents have to have the Tangerine gene (Ta//) to get a Tangerine Pearled. A Tangerine Pearled (Ta//Ta) has to get a double dose of the Tangerine gene. When you breed 2 Tangerine together...the results will be 25% Tangerine Pearled...50% Tangerine...and 25% Wild Type.
> 
> http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm
> *A codominant gene shows its effect when heterozygous and a different effect when homozygous. Tangerine when present in one dose (heterozygous) produces the color tangerine. When present in two doses (homozygous) the color produced is tangerine pearled.
> ...


LOL I don't want to confuse you~I understand it now, thank you for helping=) I know have an idea of what to, and what not to, expect. I'm not a very patient person~I get excited waiting for the babies. You should see me when my yorkies are expecting  LOL! 

As I said before, this clutch is not fertilized but when they do have babies, I will be sure and share them and then the mystery will be solved  Thank you again for helping me understand, I have enjoyed learning


----------

